# What's up with sig photo???



## WaterMoccasin (Mar 14, 2004)

*What\'s up with sig photo???*

I went to change a few things in my profile and suddenly it starts telling me that the image I had is too big and it cannot proceed. 
I removed the image only to change/add what I wanted and now I can't put it back because of course, it is too big. 
It says the image limit (height) is 80 pixels.
But that's for avatars!  _Now_  look at my pic- I might as well not have one. Only ants can see it now...(it didn't resize itself, I put in the thumbnail since that's all it would accept).
Please help!
Do I just have too much in my sig?
Thanks


----------



## SVT (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

Man, that new pic size sucks. 

Nikos?


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

It is one of the features of the new version girls. The signature of some people is huge, thus making the reading of posts for people with a simple modem connection really difficult. We have set it to something reasonable so that the images can be legible.

Nikos


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*






I'll see what I can do to make it work for me *sigh,  _goes to change pic_ *


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
It is one of the features of the new version girls. The signature of some people is huge, thus making the reading of posts for people with a simple modem connection really difficult. We have set it to something reasonable so that the images can be legible.

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

fair enough nikos but could you make the allowance just a bit bigger. 80 pixels is microscopic


----------



## Bettie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

I got my picture to 80 and then it said it had too many megabytes or something.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

Then you need to reduce the number of colors in your image so that the size is smaller.

Frankly, I think the change is a good idea. I agree with Nikos. The size of some of the signatures are waaayyy too big. I (and others) have turned viewing of signatures off because of it.

If he/they decide to increase the size of signatures, it should only be for those who have financially contributed to the forum's operation. IMO


----------



## Bettie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

The problem is that the change is only affecting NEW signature people.  The old signature people get to post whatever they want.


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

[ QUOTE ]
*alliyah4eva203 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
It is one of the features of the new version girls. The signature of some people is huge, thus making the reading of posts for people with a simple modem connection really difficult. We have set it to something reasonable so that the images can be legible.

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

fair enough nikos but could you make the allowance just a bit bigger. 80 pixels is microscopic 

[/ QUOTE ]
Perhaps it is perhaps not. It is all down to the idividual's opinion on the issue. Standard banner strips are 468x60 which doesn't kill the bandwidth of anyone and looks nice.

Make no mistake I really don't have a problem with the signatures. If you want me I can put it to 20000000 pixels. I have a T1 at home so the pages load dead fast on my PC.

Democracy rules girls. Make a poll and decide what the limits will be - if you want any. Once you decide though, the next one that will complain about it will get spanked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Nikos


----------



## YuNg (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

i dont even think i can go back to my original picture its been on there before the change. I wanted something else but it said it was too big


----------



## Bettie (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

I can't get a picture in my signature PERIOD which is my point.  I reduced the photo to 80 and it still was rejected.  I see that many others have this problem.s


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

Send me the picture Bettie and I will put it up there for you. YuNg your picture is a bit too big...

Nikos


----------



## Bettie (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

Thanks Dimo,

I no longer want that particular picture but when I decide again, I'll send it to you.


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

I wanted to add a signature to mine also.  How do I reduce it to fit.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bettie (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: What\'s up with sig photo???*

Raquel,

You have to reduce it through an editting program and then hope it will let you post it.


----------

